# Kentile Georgetown Red Colonial Brick Flooring



## cyndyaa (Aug 8, 2011)

*kentile*

gretabw

I have approx 300 sq ft of the colonial red Kentile that I would like to sell.
let me known if you are still looking for it.

cyndyaa


----------



## homemakerromero (Aug 26, 2011)

*Red Brick Vinyl Tile*

Hi there,
If you still have the red brick vinyl tile, I am interested. Thanks so much.

Theresa
[email protected]


----------



## cyndyaa (Aug 8, 2011)

*Kentile*

I do still have the boxes of Kentile. I believe there are 6 or 7 boxes. Each box has 80 pcs. 9"x9".
I purchased it for slightly more than $1,000. I will sell it for $500. You will need to purchase all of it, pick it up or pay for shipping cost. 
Please let me know how you wish to proceed. 

Cyndy


----------



## Lani (Sep 26, 2011)

Good afternoon,
We have been trying to locate tiles made by NAFCO, Classic Craft Plaza Brick 9" solid vinyl tiles. The Kentile tile you have may be suitable for use in the floor area we are expanding. The boxes we had contained about 35 to 40 tiles as they were quite heavy. If you haven't sold the boxes you have, please let me know you are willing to sell some of them and confirm the number of tile in a box. I would happily pay to have you send me one as a sample to be sure they will be close enough in color to use.
Thank you very much.


----------



## cyndyaa (Aug 8, 2011)

*Kentile*

Lani 

The Kentile is 9 x 9 . The boxes are labeled Georgetown Red Colonial Brick with 80 tiles per box. I have 7 boxes. 
I paid slightly more than $ 1000.00 for them. I will sell them for $500 or best offer.

Let me know if you require any more information.

Cyndy


----------



## cyndyaa (Aug 8, 2011)

*Kentile*

Lani

I forgot to mention if you are unable to pick the tile up; shipping cost will need to be added. I am in Texas.

Cyndy


----------



## Lani (Sep 26, 2011)

We are looking to tile an small area adjacent to the kitchen, and only need a dozen or so tiles. If you are willing to sell part of the 7 boxes you have, that's really all we can use. I would be willing to buy one of the boxes and pay the shipping if you can do that. Please let me know.


----------



## kentiletile (Nov 22, 2011)

*Kentile #2FL95, Colonial Red, 2 Brick Tile Needed*

My family is looking for approximately 20 tiles of Kentile #2FL95, Colonial Red, 2 Brick Tile Needed.

PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## kentiletile (Nov 22, 2011)

Do you still have some of the Kentile #2FL95, Colonial Red, 2 Brick Tile?

In need of some in Louisiana.


----------



## Lani (Sep 26, 2011)

*Red Kentile*

You would need to contact Cyndyaa as she was the one selling it. I was looking to buy a few pieces of the tile, but didn't hear whether she would send a small order or what the price was. Good luck.


----------



## kjp1994 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Interested*

Hi there, I'm highly interested in purchasing 3 boxes of this Kentile Red Colonial Brick Pattern tile. Please let me know.


----------



## kjp1994 (Jun 25, 2013)

hi there, please contact me at


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am getting confused as to how many buyers are in this three year old post?

Couple comments?

All of you should please update your profiles so you, and we, know where you are without asking. 

kjp1994. You might not want to post your email address in a public message seen by all the World choosing to visit this site? That said, I do not know how you would communicate with private mail since you do not have enough posts yet.


----------



## Sophievision (Sep 2, 2013)

*Is any of this tile still available?*

Hi cyndyaa--

I know this thread is years old, but do you happen to have any of this tile still laying around? 

Thanks!


----------



## jruckstuhl (Sep 26, 2013)

I too need a few tiles. Please let me know if available, thanks!


----------



## linnearw (Nov 17, 2013)

*Kentile Colonial Brick Georgetown Red*



cyndyaa said:


> I do still have the boxes of Kentile. I believe there are 6 or 7 boxes. Each box has 80 pcs. 9"x9".
> I purchased it for slightly more than $1,000. I will sell it for $500. You will need to purchase all of it, pick it up or pay for shipping cost.
> Please let me know how you wish to proceed.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaisyMay (Jul 21, 2014)

*kentile colonial brick*

I have about 200sq ft of this tile. It is not new. I had it in my kitchen and am remodeling with porcelain tile. I am in LA. If interested in it, let me know.


----------



## SMTaylor (Apr 16, 2021)

cyndyaa said:


> *Kentile*
> 
> I do still have the boxes of Kentile. I believe there are 6 or 7 boxes. Each box has 80 pcs. 9"x9".
> I purchased it for slightly more than $1,000. I will sell it for $500. You will need to purchase all of it, pick it up or pay for shipping cost.
> ...


Were the boxes of Kentile Colonial brick ever purchased ? i know it has been years, But I am looking to buy the lot. Thank you, Susan


----------



## SMTaylor (Apr 16, 2021)

SMTaylor said:


> Were the boxes of Kentile Colonial brick ever purchased ? i know it has been years, But I am looking to buy the lot. Thank you, Susan


Today is April 16 2021..... looking for the Kentile Colonial Brick


----------

